# Mantid posture and what it tells you...



## infinity (Sep 1, 2005)

Observing my chinese mantids only I've noticed about 5 standard postures... Some of which i know the meaning to but others I'm blank on. I'm curious whether these trends are consistent with other mantids or whether they have unique stances themselves...

Anyway, the 5 positions...

1. Standard praying stance... usually upside down or I've noticed, preferably at about 45* upside down. - Obviously this means ready and waiting. This can be and often is done *swaying*

2. Upside down (ish) but with forearms touching the surface on which it is holding onto. (obviously this can be faked by tapping the container and unsettling the mantid - this i've found occurs just at or before (so this is the early warning sign) of moulting

3. The elongated stance... The mantid is (usually) upside down but has forearms out-stretched (what i call the *diving position*) - basically the mantid is trying to be as long as possible - in my experience this has occured a day after moulting (so i'd assume the exoskeleton is dry) - and during this time, the mantid doesn't eat and ignored nearby food.

4. The *two-legger* - upside down, the two back legs ONLY on the surface - obviously done while moulting

there's a 5 but i've forgotten...

So are there any other positions noticed? is it consistent through the species?


----------



## Reeves (Sep 1, 2005)

What about the threat display?

I've actually only observed a threat display once, and it wasn't towards me. One of my H. membranacea nymphs did it after she noticed her Platymeris "mombo" neighbors in a nearby container.


----------



## Rick (Sep 1, 2005)

When they stretch out their front legs and press themselves against the surface they are trying to blend in as much as possible so they are not noticed. This is usually done when you approach. They do the same thing in the wild.


----------



## LGMS (Sep 1, 2005)

> 3. The elongated stance... The mantid is (usually) upside down but has forearms out-stretched (what i call the *diving position*) - basically the mantid is trying to be as long as possible - in my experience this has occured a day after moulting (so i'd assume the exoskeleton is dry) - and during this time, the mantid doesn't eat and ignored nearby food.


Many of mine assume this position while sleeping.

Rgds,

Louis


----------



## infinity (Sep 2, 2005)

mantids sleep?! cool, I just assumed that being still was what they did most of the time... but yeah, ok number 5 is the threat display - even though i've never seen it with say, chinese. So are the postures consistentwith other species?


----------



## Ian (Sep 2, 2005)

I have noticed that the deroplatys lobata are amazing for their poses. Their typical stand is with their legs stretched out, and when you appraoch them, they stretch them out even futher. If you spook them, they curl their legs up, and fall to the floor, and really do look dead! So entertaining to watch!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## LGMS (Sep 2, 2005)

> mantids sleep?! cool, I just assumed that being still was what they did most of the time...


Good point  - During the "night" mine will assume that stance, #3. Catatonic is the only way to describe them at that point. I can tap on the cage, even touch them and there is no response unless I give 'em a good nudge.

Rgds,

Louis


----------

